# GOTM March 2009 - Rick's custom Agile Interceptor Pro 27!



## DDDorian (Mar 15, 2009)

*March 2009 Guitar of the Month: Rick's custom Agile Interceptor Pro 27!*

Congrats to *Rick* for winning March 2009's GOTM, as voted on by you, the Sevenstring.org membership!

For all the bitching that goes on here about black guitars, who'd have thought something as uniform as this would win? Regardless of personal preferences, I think we can all agree that Rick came up with a killer axe (with a little help from Dino). This also marks the first time an Agile guitar has won GOTM, so extra congratulations to Kurt at Agile! Here, have some pics:










































*Quick Specs*
27", five-piece maple neck with reverse headstock
Neck-through construction
Ebony fretboard and extra-jumbo frets
Flat-black mahogany body with maple cap
Licensed Floyd Rose bridge fitted with Tremel-No
EMG707 bridge pickup
Single volume knob
All-black hardware





Congratulations to this month's winner!


----------



## -K4G- (Mar 15, 2009)

Congrats Rick!


----------



## ugmung (Mar 15, 2009)

woo. congrats!


----------



## SteveDendura (Mar 15, 2009)

congrats!


----------



## Harry (Mar 16, 2009)

That's awesome man, congrats, it's a lovely guitar


----------



## daybean (Mar 16, 2009)

that is a great guitar, basic and metal. thats why i like it so much... congrats.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 16, 2009)

Congrats, that guitars is pure sex


----------



## Wi77iam (Mar 16, 2009)

.. natural light pics please 

congrats


----------



## playstopause (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## cataclysm_child (Mar 16, 2009)

Congrats! It reminds me of Zach/Tiger´s TIL guitar


----------



## liamh (Mar 16, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Cancer (Mar 16, 2009)

Congrats, this wasn't an easy one either, I really obsessed over the decision.


----------



## Rick (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks, guys. I really appreciate it.


----------



## sami (Mar 17, 2009)

DAMN SKIPPY!!


----------



## Cancer (Mar 17, 2009)

Also, let us know if you get the prize pickups.


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Mar 17, 2009)

i vote for you .. congrats....


----------



## ORIENTMETAL (Mar 18, 2009)

Congrats Man! Sexy Beast! \m/


----------



## eegor (Mar 18, 2009)

Congrats man! You deserved it!


----------



## coldm51 (Feb 20, 2010)

im sick of this guitar!!


----------



## Evil7 (Feb 20, 2010)

Look people Agile wins!!!! GO RICK!!! Thats just so straight forward and badass! That guitar dont mess around Straight to the fucking point!


----------



## BloodySnake (Mar 3, 2010)

Congrats!!
Where did you order that guitar from?? 'cause i also want a Agile custom!!
Congrats again!!!!


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 3, 2010)

Rondo Music Home Page 

This is the only place you can get Agiles, and I'm not really up to date with the whole custom order thing, but I think Kurt (Head of Agile/Rondo/whatever) has stopped taking custom orders, not sure, have a look though


----------



## Rick (Mar 7, 2010)

coldm51 said:


> im sick of this guitar!!



Okay, sorry?


----------



## 777timesgod (Mar 7, 2010)

Very slick.


----------



## straightshreddd (Mar 10, 2010)

That's a nasty Agile. I love the flat finish. Couple questions...

1. How much did it come up to? 
2. How often are custom Agiles available?
3. Got a copy of the order form just to view? (They cost 20 bucks for a legit qoute from Kurt.)


----------



## Richie666 (Mar 13, 2010)

I would like these questions answered as well ^

But anyway... absolutely gorgeous guitar my friend! Very sleek and sexy

I have a Blackjack ATX 7 in satin black, and this is so close to the idealized version i have of it. If only I could remove that fucking lightning bolt on the 12th fret...


----------



## Rick (Mar 13, 2010)

straightshreddd said:


> That's a nasty Agile. I love the flat finish. Couple questions...
> 
> 1. How much did it come up to?
> 2. How often are custom Agiles available?
> 3. Got a copy of the order form just to view? (They cost 20 bucks for a legit qoute from Kurt.)



1. $900-1000
2. A couple of times a year. It's closed for a while right now, lots of orders up.
3. It's viewable on the Rondo website when the shop is open.


----------



## EwizLCTR (Mar 15, 2010)

Thats awesome!! Looks heavy? whats the weight?


----------



## Rick (Mar 15, 2010)

Not heavy at all, probably just the standard weight. I don't know how much that is, though.


----------



## cronux (Apr 14, 2010)

awsome guitar dude!

reminds me of a new jackson cow 7


----------



## TheWreck (Apr 14, 2010)

Congrats Man!! Sharp looking axe you got!!!


----------



## metal_tones (Apr 14, 2010)

Looks like a killer guitar. (even though this thread is old.)
I LOVE the flat black paint.


----------



## zachhartwell (Apr 14, 2010)

hell yea, nice


----------

